# Thanks Mike Suttle, Loganhaus



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would just like to thank you for breeding such a high degree of physical, mental (and hell even emotional) fortitude into you dogs. 

We own an Arko / Truusje pup and it might be the best dog I've ever owned. Its a toss up still between her and a male GSD I owned about 15 yrs ago, linebred off of Greif Lanthal.

The greatest thing about this dog is her hardiness to me.

I have only owned 2 weak mals in addition to the GSD in the herding class, I have always be partial to hardy molossers and bullbreed type dogs. I have owned some very tough molossers, and not many herders so I cannot say for sure that this dog is great for a DS, but I can say for sure it is a GREAT DOG.

I've owned some wuss dogs (handler-wise), and its nice to own a dog with some character for a change. 

The dog is a better dog than I am a trainer, but we are working toward some goals. The first goal of mine was to make sure that anyone who works the dog (in bitework) will remember her. I decoy/agitate some and forget most of the dogs quickly, but not all of them...everyone thats works dogs knows what I am talking about...Well I think we are well on our way to accomplishing this goal. 

I am training to hopefully be a competitor in PSA this upcoming season.

I know many survivalist types of people that would love this dog, it is tough in every way. She endured WI weather outside last winter and never even used the dual chamber dog house we had for her. Sat on top of it a few times but never went in, when the other dogs were hiding from the elements. This is the only thing that this dog was not too smart about in my opinion lol,,, it is smarter than most of my friends and basically trains herself, FREE TRAINING INCLUDED WITH PRICE OF DOG.... YAY!

I could ramble on about how great the dog is, but I won't lol...

Here she is at 9 months of age (2 pics)


















Most people upon first meeting, ask me how old "HE" is.

Here is most recent pic.










The surprising thing to me is the level of violent force this dog can unleash. Me being a mollosser guy and all....she is a very substantial female dog for her age, regardless of what breed you compare her to.

She got her first and only hidden sleeve bite at 15 months, and the violent ferocity was actually slightly disturbing, LOL. 
Here is pic of bite before agitator was on the ground screaming (acting of course, I think...) while the dog violently tried to rip his arm off.










The dogs counter is brute force, the whole body "snake shake" as I refer to it. Saw some threads on countering on here and I dont care about the shaking, as the grip is solid. The counters are impressive and again somewhat disturbing LOL.










Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah.....Here are a few more training pics, enjoy. 

Thanks again for doing what you do.
















































Joby


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Any video of her?

Looks and sounds like you might have something special there, it would be very wise to breed her back to arko.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

She looks and sounds like a very nice bitch. Do you have video of her?


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

Good looking dog and nice pics as well


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*pics, short lame video LOL*

9 weeks old









Here is another good pic. I am pretty sure it is after the spin but it is still a great pic LOL.









Nice entry










And finally the only short video that I have, there is one more out there. It is kinda lame, dog was 9.5 months, doing prey guarding to prime her up for a 'Driviest Puppy" contest at Battle of the Bulls earlier this year. She easily took 1st place. Dog is on a prong, nothing special but does show her willingness at that young age to engage and ignore the sleeve, the tail carriage is pretty indicitive of how it is, she is a serious dog in the work. Yappy dog in back was a bad-ass shorty bull....lol

Will video soon some recent stuff..



All I got LOL
Joby


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Joby,
Thanks very much for the kind words. I just had a repeat litter from Arko X Truusje here last week. 
There have been many puppies from that combination who are doing very well here and in Holland.
Your female looks nice for her young age. I am very glad you like her, keep up the good work.
Good luck with all of your training goals.
From the litter of your puppy, there is one male working as a dual purpose dog in California, one male working as a dual purpose dog in MD, one male working as a security dog, one male that was purchased to be used as a stud dog for Young Haus Kennels in Hawaii, and two males working as sport/personal protection dogs. There is one female owned by another board member on here, one female titled in Ring, and one female working for US Customs and Border protection. 
That was a nice litter, and the reason it has been repeated a couple times.
When you are ready to breed her I would strongly suggest using Carlos. I bought him after seeing how well he produces over Arko daughters.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

So what is the helper trying to teach the dog? That a whole lot of hectic energy will be rewarded with a bite? What is all that finger tip waving of the sleeve in front of the dog's face? Is that him attemtping to make prey, poor effort. Is that him trying to wind the dog up who is already wound up so tight like a corkscrew. I think the helper needs to decide what he wants to teach the dog here. One step at a time boys, prey, fight, barking & aggression which is strong and focussed and powerful not bits and pieces thrown in together to make a routine.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Helper was just amping dog up for silly display of "Puppy Drive", not really teaching anything. The hecticness WAS the goal I suppose. LOL

I looked over the video for faults, lol. and was happy enough to post it. I knew that some people would be critical, but again I did specify crappy video of puppy contest at 9.5 months. Was happy to work her there, it was her first time working outside her element.

I will surely make sure that any future video is "bombproof" before posting it. 

Joby


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Helper was just amping dog up for silly display of "Puppy Drive", not really teaching anything. The hecticness WAS the goal I suppose. LOL
> 
> I looked over the video for faults, lol. and was happy enough to post it. I knew that some people would be critical, but again I did specify crappy video of puppy contest at 9.5 months. Was happy to work her there, it was her first time working outside her element.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about James, hes not taken very serious here. I doubt he has ever seen a dog like your female, let alone trained one. Watching James trying to talk about dogs and dog training is like watching a Bulldog trying to eat custard. Pointless.

Your female looks great. Another good Arko kid.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

For the heads up, new here....

I have gotten 2 calls within minutes of posting from people wanting to buy the dog. lol even considering the crappy video....

Joby


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Dont worry about James, hes not taken very serious here. I doubt he has ever seen a dog like your female, let alone trained one. Watching James trying to talk about dogs and dog training is like watching a Bulldog trying to eat custard. Pointless.
> 
> Your female looks great. Another good Arko kid.


Thanks Chris, a very good day to you too. Chris what HOT dog have you trained to any trial level or standard. All I see is you working dogs that others have spent years honing.

I just call it like I see it. A good pup, not very good training at all. 9.5 months should be way past "puppy drive", the training should be trying to draw out focus and aggression which she looks to have naturally. No fight in the reward, nothing to build up the pup once the pup is on the bite. Poor timing of helper in sleeve work. Hectic drive is all I see. A dog can very extremely driven but also focussed and powerful, this pup is not developing the right way. Of course it is just one video and my comments are limited to what I see.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Thanks*



Joby Becker said:


> For the heads up, new here....
> 
> I have gotten 2 calls within minutes of posting from people wanting to buy the dog. lol even considering the crappy video....
> nice female, gotta love them Arko pups, she is built like Carlos.....
> Joby


nice female, gotta love them Arko dogs.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

James Degale said:


> Thanks Chris, a very good day to you too. Chris what HOT dog have you trained to any trial level or standard. All I see is you working dogs that others have spent years honing.


I hate it when people pull this ankle biting question out of the bag, always makes me think they are stumped and couldn't think of anything else to say.


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Joby,
Nice girl you got there. Nice to see you on the board. We met at Crete trial and competed at Chi-town cool down.I've got the Dutch off of Coa, the three legged bitch with one ear. LOL Hope to see you at the trials this spring, let me know about crunchfest. Do you know what the new site is for the Chicagoland board ?
Later and happy holidays
:evilat and Chino:evil:


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I hate it when people pull this ankle biting question out of the bag, always makes me think they are stumped and couldn't think of anything else to say.


Gerry did you think the helper work was good? What bits? 

Shame to see a good pup let down by poor training. Rarely do dog dealers have the patience to train a HOT and deal with all the little training and puppy problems that crop up. If the dog is no good or shows a problem, move on. Was trying to help this girl with her new pup that's all, sounds like she wants to stick it out with this one. Like I said, what I've written is my opinion. Take it or leave it, no water off my back. Got better things to do than to battle with this keyboard to write advice.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Lots of examples of why Suttle has developed such a good reputation in the dog world (counts for a lot considering how rare that is)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*ok lol last explanation..more vids....LOL*

WOW
This board is tough LOL....

The dog was way past the point of puppy drive excercises at the time this video was taken. This was at a "fun" bulldog event. The guy in the video is not a professional decoy, he is a young guy with some decent OEB's that wanted to take some bites from dogs and we were messing around, just amping the dog up. 
The dog was brought to this event to socialize her and proof some OB, I planned and organized the PP Tournament, thats why I was there.

While we were there we were invited to enter in driviest puppy due to her young age. It was fun to get her out on a field in front of a crowd, and good for her. She had until that point only been worked in one place.

This was NOT her normal training, the point of the event we entered because we were invited to (for free) was "driviest puppy", which she won hands down out of about 30 pups there in the 7-12 months range. The whole point was just to display "drive" whatever that may be. The dog calmly sitting there waiting to be commanded to bite (which she could also do) was NOT the point of the contest. And this video is NOT footage of actual event, which was performed by professional agitatirs/decoys. Again it was for FUN. I never claimed the video was impressive. The dogs "drive" to bite was impressive enough to win the event, again a "fun" bulldog event with multiple breeds. I am not the best trainer in the world but not nearly as bad as this video portrays, I do not routinely shoot video and did NOT shoot this one,this is not a TRAINING VIDEO it was a spectators footage of me and a friend messing around before a "puppy event" in which a hectic / crazy display of drives was the goal, as it is the only video I have of the dog I DID keep it and posted it because I was asked to.

The dog has entered 3 hardest hitting contests and has placed 1st 2nd and 3rd. 

The dog has been on a suit since she was 6 months and is coming along nicely in MY opinion. Like I said I'll shoot more video, and if I feel like getting slammed again I won't hesitate to share it...

My main training decoy is Steve Beal who is a multiple times national level Sch Trial Helper (can't specify the organizations, (I'm sure someone knows him on here and wont have a bad word to say abut him)) who also is a PP, PPD agitator. He has titled his own dogs and was a training decoy for many titled dogs, and also bred and trained several working PPD.

My background is mostly OB training and personal protection for the last 15 yrs with a coupla years of PPD agitation work, and I have recently taken an interest in dogsports.
We are training PSA. 

I have been the training decoy for several very successful PP Competition dogs and training decoy for 1 titled FR dog. I also have decoyed for, and written scenarios for, and judged mutliple PP events in the Chicagoland area. 

My clients have won 1st Place in every PP Tournie (6) in our market area this season except 1, where one my client took 2nd place in Protection and 1st Place in OB. One of my clients won 1st Place at Waine Singleton's (National Level Sch trial decoy) K9 Brawl Championships (PP event) as well. 

I have created and promoted several (5) very successful PP events. (K9 Crunchfest and K9 Supersort) Which are other "fun orientated" events that people can enter to see how there dog does on a field, and see where they are at in their training. We have had hundreds of dogs attend our shows and 1000+ people. 

I am NOT of the belief that these fun PP events are better than organized sports, they are just more accessible for people with various levels of training to compete at and have FUN. I have had many titled sport dogs attend and compete in my shows from SCH, FR, MR as well as akc OB titled dogs,even a working police k9 (which was kinda dumb IMHO) with varying success.

Here are a coupla of short promo vids for the shows. lol (MORE VIDS PEOPLE)

K9 CRUNCHFEST IV PROMO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ROL6xwTUis&feature=channel

CRUNCHFEST HIGHLIGHTS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgOUglmp5AY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if5QA-rTxOQ

Footage from K9 CRUNCHFEST I
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=joby1#p/u/4/ngDHS6GweNU

Back Breaker event footage from K9 SUPERSPORT (long send on passive decoy who doesnt ever look at dog, many dogs did not bite on that one)
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=joby1#p/u/1/SYnp5FgTkmw

Thats my background. I am sure the vids and my shows can and will be picked apart, but I am happy with what I've done with dogs and dont care to defend against a barrage of critiques. IT IS WHAT IT IS.. I have never had an interest in organized sports until recently, hopefully with some help we will do well. I am not the best trainer, my shows are not the best working dog events....but I am not a bad trainer either.
I realize some people do not put very much stock in PP events,or PP dogs but this is what I have been up you for the last 5 yrs or so. Tons of scenarios/ events designed to test dogs, to give people a chance to compete or test their dogs training. AND TO HAVE FUN. 

I am sure that my dog will not be up to the standards of some people but like I said I am happy to own her, and hope do do right by her. I think I have explained enough LOL. Hope to meet you on the field next year.

What the hell happens if you post here to get help with something? lol
joby


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Degale said:


> So what is the helper trying to teach the dog? That a whole lot of hectic energy will be rewarded with a bite? What is all that finger tip waving of the sleeve in front of the dog's face? Is that him attemtping to make prey, poor effort. Is that him trying to wind the dog up who is already wound up so tight like a corkscrew. I think the helper needs to decide what he wants to teach the dog here. One step at a time boys, prey, fight, barking & aggression which is strong and focussed and powerful not bits and pieces thrown in together to make a routine.


Looks like a nice pup and I agree with James work looked like shit choose your helpers wisely have have a lesson and a plan sounds like your a n00b find some experienced people to work with you got a hole new thing here compared to the big slobs dogs you've been playing with.
I think I know the guy with the scratch pants and the sleeve Steve? difficult to tell for sure, if it is Steve he would be a good resource for you.
TRAIN SMART have fun try Schutzhund!!!
What's a survivalist type of people


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> TRAIN SMART have fun try Schutzhund!!!


Why waste this dog on schutzhund. this type of dog really shows what it's made on a suit\\/


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

James Degale said:


> Thanks Chris, a very good day to you too. Chris what HOT dog have you trained to any trial level or standard. All I see is you working dogs that others have spent years honing.


I am currently training my male Dutchie towards his NVBK cert. He is nearly three years of age. I have done all his training. If I remember rightly you are the one on this forum claiming to have GSD's faster, harder than any mali that gets posted. You claim to be a superior trainer and like to rubbish other peoples work, as per this thread. However, you havent shown one thing you either have, own or have trained. Your just a backyard PP trainer with nothing to show. Lots of people have seen my dogs James. Dogs I have bred and trained are in the police and military here in Aust. 
I would love to see some videos of your dogs James. Time to put up or shut up. I mean if your gonna come on here and your only comment how bad their training is, then you need to be levels above them. Lets see if you are.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats Joby!
She is a very nice looking dog and I'm sure you will really enjoy her. I recently got a Male Dutchie from Mike who is now 4 months. He's awesome and I hope to have some good pics & vids to share some day too. I want to do PSA with him in the future. I'm definately not sorry I bought a dog from Mike. 
*Disclaimer Notice-* This advertisement was bought and paid for by Mile Suttle. lol


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Ooops, sorry, I spelled Mike's name wrong wrong. lol


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

James Degale said:


> Thanks Chris, a very good day to you too. Chris what HOT dog have you trained to any trial level or standard. All I see is you working dogs that others have spent years honing..


I cant speak for all of Chris's dogs. But I know for sure that no one spent years honing Boy. I saw Boy when he was a baby and really wanted to buy him then. Gerben was keeping him for a while until the CRAZY Australian quarantine / rabies titer time had passed. But other than a couple trips to the club, the dog had no real training at all when Chris got him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

HOT is a title made up for **** that need to be special. Like the owner trained the dog by himself. That title needs to go the way of the dodo. Another reason Sch is GAY.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I am currently training my male Dutchie towards his NVBK cert. He is nearly three years of age. I have done all his training. If I remember rightly you are the one on this forum claiming to have GSD's faster, harder than any mali that gets posted. You claim to be a superior trainer and like to rubbish other peoples work, as per this thread. However, you havent shown one thing you either have, own or have trained. Your just a backyard PP trainer with nothing to show. Lots of people have seen my dogs James. Dogs I have bred and trained are in the police and military here in Aust.
> I would love to see some videos of your dogs James. Time to put up or shut up. I mean if your gonna come on here and your only comment how bad their training is, then you need to be levels above them. Lets see if you are.


Thanks Chris. 

In my excitement of seeing this video I forgot myself and dared to venture beyong my station to offer advice. Nevertheless, for having a staunch defender of the working dog like yourself to point out the errors of my ways I am eternally grateful. Not only did I manage to comment on training but God forbid, I commented on the "brindle" a name too holy to mention. Of course I defer to your vast knowledge of the hallowed from holland. Rest assured everyone here knows you are the world expert on this subject. The next time I am in Australia I will make it a point to stop by the temple of kampftrieb to show you my penance by offering the appropritate sacrifices. Thank you again Chris for pointing out the errors of my ways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

James Degale said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> In my excitement of seeing this video I forgot myself and dared to venture beyong my station to offer advice. Nevertheless, for having a staunch defender of the working dog like yourself to point out the errors of my ways I am eternally grateful. Not only did I manage to comment on training but God forbid, I commented on the "brindle" a name too holy to mention. Of course I defer to your vast knowledge of the hallowed from holland. Rest assured everyone here knows you are the world expert on this subject. The next time I am in Australia I will make it a point to stop by the temple of kampftrieb to show you my penance by offering the appropritate sacrifices. Thank you again Chris for pointing out the errors of my ways.


Hey no politics or RELIGION if thats what that was on the forum........LOL \\/


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL, everyone gets critiqued, the good the bad and the ugly. Even the best of training to most will be bashed on by some.....it's ridiculous, seems to me the small community of dog people would come together at some point in time and move forward. I do see this in the tactical side of the house...lessons learned etc, however SPORT, is a whole different ball game. Anyone training dogs for a goal, whatever that may be is ok in my book..(good or bad, we all learn something from someone)


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Please James show us your videos of your "HOT" dog.
I just love when people can look at a picture and or one video and tell the world what you or you helper is doing wrong..Man what an A**HOLE...
Next we going to have to hear the dog is too young from you..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Please James show us your videos of your "HOT" dog.
> I just love when people can look at a picture and or one video and tell the world what you or you helper is doing wrong..Man what an A**HOLE...
> Next we going to have to hear the dog is too young from you..


 
Cmon Hill, have you ever heard someone say that?? :twisted:\\/

How is the lil guy?


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Cmon Hill, have you ever heard someone say that?? :twisted:\\/
> 
> How is the lil guy?


Oh sh*t I forgot that was you who said that. lol..#-o

Hope to work him next week for being ill he is still an ahole


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

James Degale said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> In my excitement of seeing this video I forgot myself and dared to venture beyong my station to offer advice. Nevertheless, for having a staunch defender of the working dog like yourself to point out the errors of my ways I am eternally grateful. Not only did I manage to comment on training but God forbid, I commented on the "brindle" a name too holy to mention. Of course I defer to your vast knowledge of the hallowed from holland. Rest assured everyone here knows you are the world expert on this subject. The next time I am in Australia I will make it a point to stop by the temple of kampftrieb to show you my penance by offering the appropritate sacrifices. Thank you again Chris for pointing out the errors of my ways.


Hey James, put up or shut up. You have been asked a dozen times to show a video, photo, dog, or anything at all, that you own or have traned. Till now you have offered nothing. Yet even though you have never put yourself or dogs up for critical observation by others you just love to comment on what everyone else is doing wrong. If you were a well known and resepected trainer, maybe you might hold some sway, but as you are a done nothing noone your words count for zip. 
How about you get off your butt and show us some video of your dogs and your decoy work James? I mean, you must be awesome. A guy noone has ever seen anything of, from a country known to be the backwater of European working dogs, I just cant wait.
Either your next post includes a video link or your just gonna get written off again as a yip yapper.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** em. I made fun of beagle in the past, and he is dullsville. 

Hey suttle congrats on selling a dog to Joby. What a client list you are building eh ??

Did you see how sensitive he was about his magnificently average dog ??

But wait, he got two phone calls from people wanting to buy the dog after the video of her dullness came out.

I bet she shines like a beacon at a PP trial, filled with bulldogs.

Gee Mike, you are soooo lucky. LOL

1200 bucks ??

I GOT to bust your balls on that one.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"I bet she shines like a beacon at a PP trial, filled with bulldogs."

No Shit!, gota laugh at that!........:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

hillel schwartzman said:


> I just love when people can look at a picture and or one video and tell the world what you or you helper is doing wrong..Man what an A**HOLE...


Especially when one stops to consider that it was posted as a courtesy for those who were simply interested in seeing the dog. The posts leading up to the video pretty much told us where she was at with her training and the follow up that accompanied the video more than clearly described under what conditions it was taken under. We could only hope that those viewing these videos could differentiate between a video put up for that purpose vs those put up for critique or other reasons.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just hate it when these people that think you cannot tell what a dog is from a video, cannot prove what the **** you just told them is wrong.

If these same people had some sense of self, they wouldn't be crying because someone said something about their dog. Like it was the end of the world or something.

THAT is the biggest problem with little dog crybabies now days. I had a GSD named Axel a few years back, and I really loved that dog. He was not all that in the sport work, you had to build drive in him constantly, but the difference was that he had character. 

Now the funny thing, I take this dog to the club, and people see him, and it is now a given that I cannot train a dog. I still miss him, he left me too early, but the point if this is that if my EGO was all about my dog, ad I let people get to me that couldn't train a dog to drink water in the desert get to me, then why the hell does everyone get so damn sensitive about their dogs all the time ??

Without a frank discussion about the dog, and all someone says is "it's a good dog" how the **** are you supposed to evaluate your own dog ??

You take what ten people say about your dog other than " its a good dog" and then you take what you see, and then there you have it, a pretty good eval of your dog.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> **** em. I made fun of beagle in the past, and he is dullsville.
> 
> Hey suttle congrats on selling a dog to Joby. What a client list you are building eh ??
> 
> ...


Not sure why everyone is so hell bent on putting down Joby, his training, or his dog. When he was here last year I thought he was a very nice guy, he is passionate about his dogs, and he is working her. She is a nice dog and from what I saw in the very short video he posted I saw a 9 month old puppy with drive to work. Jeff why dont you show us some video of your Esko again and lets compare him to the video of Joby's puppy.
My client list? I will sell a dog to a guy like Joby all day long, he loves his dog, takes great care of her, and he gives her a job to do........what is wrong with that?
Dont worry about these guys Joby, keep having fun with her!:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will post the next training session with him. He is 6 months, and I would take him over that any day of the week.

The funny thing is, in the end, Esko is gonna have the MR3 title. Your dog competes with Bulldogs. 

The fact that I put a pup on a short line for the first time ever, and the first bitework session he had done pretty much since I got him, and EVERY one of you idiots couldn't see what the dog was, CRACKED me up. 

He had a small amount of time where I was going to kill him, but that was it. I am sure there will be another time where I want to kill him.

At least I can read a dog from a short video. LOL

If you think I am full of it, feel free to call Kevin. : )


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Without a frank discussion about the dog, and all someone says is "it's a good dog" how the **** are you supposed to evaluate your own dog ??
> 
> You take what ten people say about your dog other than " its a good dog" and then you take what you see, and then there you have it, a pretty good eval of your dog.


I doubt you will get an argument against those statements Jeff. In this case, that doesn't appear to have been the intent of the post though. Joby simply came out and said thanks to Mike and used some pictures and accompanying descriptions to qualify his or her (I have no idea if Joby is a male or female) statements. I didn't see a request to evaluate the dog in order to verify the statements made by the owner. It was a simple post by someone excited about and pleased with their dog. In this case an evaluation not only seemed out of place but unwarranted despite the fact that this information was posted on a working dog forum.

Don't get me wrong, I think it's both necessary and healthy to solicit feedback but not every post that's accompanied by a video warrants it. That's all I'm getting at.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The fact that I put a pup on a short line for the first time ever, and the first bitework session he had done pretty much since I got him, and EVERY one of you idiots couldn't see what the dog was, CRACKED me up.


Kinda like your multiple personalities crack me up. Who was it again who tore the dog down before, after, and during that thread? Well it rhymes with Jiff and it looks like Learch with an uncombed wig. Dig deep, I am sure you will figure out who it was...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well it rhymes with Jiff


Sniff, spliff, cliff, quiff..damn I hate riddles :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bulldog boy, what is it that you do with dogs that makes anything you say of any value ?? Oh thats right, nothing.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Considering she's now about double the age she was in that video if I read it correctly, I think I'll just sit tight till joby posts a current video of how she works NOW before rushing to judgement.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

The problem now may be that the poor guy has been crusified over the video of her as a puppy, he may not want to post any more video of her at all now.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> The problem now may be that the poor guy has been crusified over the video of her as a puppy, he may not want to post any more video of her at all now.


Yeah, pretty sad actually. Sometimes us working dog people have a tendancy to eat our own.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The weak should always get thrown under the bus. However, i don't think he is that weak, having seen him on other boards.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yeah, pretty sad actually. Sometimes us working dog people have a tendancy to eat our own.


 

Prime example go PSA FORUM.COM go to movies click on Rex and Hill having fun.
First this vid was trying to show when training dont be an asshole like me and forget to turn on the e-collar...But look what happens with all the critiques..THATS FINE JUST DON'T LOCK IT OUT IF YOU CAN DISH IT TAKE IT...
look PSA is a great concept except it is small and the current director is an ASS*OLE .. 

BOY this should bring in new people to the sport Now THIS IS GOOD PUBLICITY LIKE I SAID IT IS AN EXCELLET SPORT( yes i hope to be on the trial field with my shirt what is the handy cap today)lol..maybe when he steps down more people will join because all i keep hearing that he and his cronies are very cliquie.. 

So to the rest of the ASS*HOLES who can critique a ship clip or picture save that shit for TRIAL DAY..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Prime example go PSA FORUM.COM go to movies click on Rex and Hill having fun.
> First this vid was trying to show when training dont be an asshole like me and forget to turn on the e-collar...But look what happens with all the critiques..THATS FINE JUST DON'T LOCK IT OUT IF YOU CAN DISH IT TAKE IT...
> look PSA is a great concept except it is small and the current director is an ASS*OLE ..
> 
> ...


Personally, I have no problem with the current director, and I actually like the concept and everything of PSA among all dog sports. 

The only thing I dislike about it, is compared to all other Dog Sports, it seems to have cliques/groups. Of course everyone has a club, etc, etc. It just seems like their is no consistency with the way some communicate. Its all fine and dandy at a training day, trial or camp, but two days later everyone is talking shit about one another and ganging up on those who aren't in their inner circle! 

I personally don't give a shit, however it just puts off a bad vibe....just have fun training and/or trialing with whoever you train/trail with, talk less shit about people and the sport will grow.

This is NOT based on your video Hill, this has been over the last two years of what I seen....... No Worries!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

PSA looked interesting to me too. I enjoy scenario work to find weaknesses in training 

too bad about all the bad mouthing, 
but if you look around here it happens all the time
Just pray for them, they must be so unhappy


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

PSA is the shitty version of Mondio, you know that right ?? It is close enough that you should just do Mondio.

Lets see the video. You post it over there on the dumbass PSA site but won't post it over here ?


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I have to say that is one gorgeous dog.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> PSA is the shitty version of Mondio, you know that right ?? It is close enough that you should just do Mondio.
> 
> Lets see the video. You post it over there on the dumbass PSA site but won't post it over here ?


Jeff I would love to post here but you might make nasty comments and then I will cry. Lol. Just go on theirs. It's easier


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Jeff I would love to post here but you might make nasty comments and then I will cry. Lol. Just go on theirs. It's easier


I think this is it, I must also be a fuktard because I just don't get it.

http://www.youtube.com/user/zjhog


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

\\/ 
http://www.youtube.com/user/zjhog[/quote]

Oh God, Hill your in for it now!!! LMAO!!\\/


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Quiet, still not barking much huh?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, where are the bite vids, how old is that dog, and why the flanking???

This is the fun part of being on a forum. What is wrong with you ?? I actually get mad because no one says shit about what I put up really.

The whole point of this should be to rip each others training, and then post a video showing how you do it and then the other guy rips THAT video, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO all the little sensitive squirrels keep that shit to themselves.

Start posting, MAN UP. Damn.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Quiet, still not barking much huh?


Is that compliance or teaching why no reward on the second to the last turn but on the last what were you doing and why.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok, where are the bite vids, how old is that dog, and why the flanking???
> 
> This is the fun part of being on a forum. What is wrong with you ?? I actually get mad because no one says shit about what I put up really.
> 
> ...


I normally don't like to butt in non-training related issues, but DAMN bro.. CHILL THE F' OUT! Seems like you always get worked up over nothing. It gets annoying and old sometimes because on certain subjects I like reading about, I have to contend with all of your posts, and people responding to it. It's like being forced to watch commercials when I DVR my favorite shows.

Just relax a bit..:-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not worked up. I am sure that you might think so, as half the time I have no idea what people are reading when I post.

I have had PM conversations about how you are saying one thing, and people are completely off with what you are saying.

I am busting his balls about not wanting to post a video. In case you missed it, I pretty much post all my videos good or bad, and there are some performances I wish I did have on video so that people could see mistakes made and ask questions. 

The internet, and being able to post videos is a great tool to use, yet only a few here use this.

It is interesting to see how many people read all kinds of stuff into what you are saying.

I post vids and welcome any sort of critique or suggestions, but really don't get much feedback. Oh well.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am not worked up. I am sure that you might think so, as half the time I have no idea what people are reading when I post.
> 
> I have had PM conversations about how you are saying one thing, and people are completely off with what you are saying.
> 
> ...


Understood Jeff, and I agree with you. It can be frustrating if you are looking for constructive criticism, but don't receive it. And I can certainly appreciate your honesty. 

I'll send you a quick PM.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am not worked up. I am sure that you might think so, as half the time I have no idea what people are reading when I post.
> 
> I have had PM conversations about how you are saying one thing, and people are completely off with what you are saying.
> 
> ...


Jeff keep on bringing the ball busting that just makes me laugh even harder...the internet is a great tool ... just too many ass*oles with their egos and wanna bees with out knowledge tend to bash you..not ask why you are doing certain things in your training. But alot of shit on WDF AND THE BALL BUSTING CRACKS ME UP...
Come on bring the ball busting and ask the why are you doing this all day long..

Response to why i flank...that is all i know for quick response and i also use a reed stick but please don't tell any one...no vids on that...
Now WTF you still don't see bite vids ...then i give up everyone on this forum is right....you must be a ****TARD...

DRUG OF CHOICE TRAINING


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is raining out. I like the wannabees to try and bash, but they are pretty quiet when I put a video out. Probably don't want me identifying them by their stupidity.

I had some dipshit post a comment on what a nervebag Buko was. Then I went and watched this guy come to a complete stop on his first "courage" test. LOL

I think he is still pissed he didn't get to play sports in high school. 

Are you really doing PSA ?? Just come and do Mondio. Of course I have no idea if there is anyone near you with a club.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

WTF How can you post so fast...man get some sleep...go back and reads so u can find bite vids..I thought by now i would get some dog midgett comments or ranked on my ***** ball vest.. man u r slipping..click on uploads 7 u can see some bite work...


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Im hearing wedding bells


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

the video, it was private. Cute vest though, do you go to the Sch dances in that ??

Stop hitting your dog for ****s sake. I am pretty sure with as often you are wacking him he doesn't know why. OR if you are gonna wack him, at least let him know that he is right when you are done.

I personally don't care how big or small a dog is. I had a cattle dog that would eat you, and your dog and she was 35 pounds. 

I don't really sleep.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> the video, it was private. Cute vest though, do you go to the Sch dances in that ??
> 
> Stop hitting your dog for ****s sake. I am pretty sure with as often you are wacking him he doesn't know why. OR if you are gonna wack him, at least let him know that he is right when you are done.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD5QQLec9LY

if you can't find the rest from here then i will have to get you a short bus and a white helmet...

those are not wacks they are love taps... but i will see for now on if he does know why ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Those vests are designed to carry the Mondio esstenials: wigs, rubber snakes, telephone books, and rubber squeek toys(with hair on them of coarse). You can take those vests and glue ribbons to them and then you will official be in Mondio. If PSA derived from Mondio then why not do French Ring or Belgian ring since it is where Mondio came from and where the real competition is at. Isn't Mondio the red headed step child of French Ring. If you are going to do ring go all the way and do French Ring, unless of coarse you like all the drama and roll playing of Mondio. ****


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Your dog is a Sch dog isn't it. ***. HA HA YOU DO SCHUTZHUND ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

You cant realy categorise it like that. Al tre ringsports have difrent things that makes it harde Vs easyer to sertan dogs.
In FR you do not have al the Enviromental things.
In Belgin you do not have a moving decoy in the same way.
In Mondio you have a bit of both but not al the way as the 2 abow.

Sooo a good mondio dog shuld be able to do both


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*OMG I thought this thread was dead lol.....*

Thanks for your kind words or otherwise. Nice to see the pot gets stirred often here. I didn't read too many threads before posting. Should have.

The original reason I posted this was to thank Mike for breeding such a solid HEARTY dog, as that is very important to me personally.

I wanted to post some pics so some people could see what the dog looks like. 
I think shes a good looking bitch, and the pictures were of good quality, something that are not super easy to come by for most people, so if I get access to nice dog pics, I share em.

People asked for a video, I posted the video I have., good or bad...

I already stated the dog was a better dog than I am a trainer, so if the dog is only mediocre then I must totally blow... 

Lets for the sake of the board just assume that I do totally suck, and don't know anything. 

If I get good pictures or hire a videographer and trainer to co-ordinate a video shoot that will be edited by a panel of 12 of the best decoys on the planet, I will continue to share.

If you ever notice anything in the pics or future professional videos that actually looks decent or heaven forbid even good, then it should make you feel better that I am working towards NOT sucking so bad...lol 

If you see crappy training and dogs then its what you might have expected anyhow...

I might need some help with some issues and ask for advice from time to time to hopefully avoid sucking so much, so in those times please try to help if you can, I would appreciate it.

Upon re-reading it, it does appear like a sales pitch for Mike, lol. I was not intending on making it like that, but maybe I did it subconsciously due to the subliminal marketing skills that Mike has, or maybe the posts about him having to give dogs away and on the brink of going out of business...( A JOKE hopefully...) 

Anyhow thanks again Mike even though you must be evil...

Happy Holidays


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Jeff*

I didn't think I was that weak either actually....lol suprised myself.

Joby


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Your dog is a Sch dog isn't it. ***. HA HA YOU DO SCHUTZHUND ! ! ! ! ! !





he he he These were taken at the last Mondio parade.

















BELOW
Check out the rubber snake this guy is using in this Mondio event and notice he removed his vest! Did you dye your hair Jeff?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/roijoy/3521636960/


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: OMG I thought this thread was dead lol.....*

[quote
or maybe the posts about him having to give dogs away and on the brink of going out of business...( A JOKE hopefully...[/quote]
LOL, I would be interested in hearing more about this. I have given dogs away, that is true. And I will continue to do so when I see issues with them that I see as deal breakers for a working dog.

I am very picky about the quality of dogs we sell. I think many people will agree that a lot of the dogs I have given away were actually not bad dogs, just not the quality that I want to sell, so they were given away.
I have also given very nice dogs to people who were good friends of mine and who i wanted to have a nice dog.
Like any business, mine has good months and slow months, but I have never been too worried about going out of business. To me this is a passion, not a job really. 
Amazing what people can twist in their own little minds about other people. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Hey Mike*

Hey mike,
wasnt implyin anything was wrong with your business or breeding. i have read some posts and watched the cartoons. and was joking about you going out of business...i also was not implying anything about the quality of your dogs or you giving away pups. I think it went the wrong way, the joke...

oops.
Joby


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Hey Mike*



Joby Becker said:


> Hey mike,
> wasnt implyin anything was wrong with your business or breeding. i have read some posts and watched the cartoons. and was joking about you going out of business...i also was not implying anything about the quality of your dogs or you giving away pups. I think it went the wrong way, the joke...
> 
> oops.
> Joby


No worries Joby. I knew you were not saying that, I just thought that you had heard that from someone on another forum or something, thats all. I know ho rumor can start and spread lke wildfire so I thought I would just find out where that rumor came from. No problem at all.
I am glad you like your female, she looks like a nice young dog.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

hillel schwartzman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD5QQLec9LY
> 
> if you can't find the rest from here then i will have to get you a short bus and a white helmet...
> 
> those are not wacks they are love taps... but i will see for now on if he does know why ...


 
Looks like all that Leash cranking while on the bite is making him a bit Hectic and impacting the grip in a negative way.

If you live in MD how the Hell are you training KNPV like it reads in you profile?


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Looks like all that Leash cranking while on the bite is making him a bit Hectic and impacting the grip in a negative way.
> 
> If you live in MD how the Hell are you training KNPV like it reads in you profile?


 nope not training for knpv training for psa..only learned suit work watching KNPV vids on youtube and people a few times at a seminar open for ideas for pushing grip and not making hectic..Still not bad for just starting suit work...Just an old SChh guy ..myself and most sch people i train with are not use to suit work..
Yes Jeff that means i must be an old Schh. *** as you put it HEY DO YOU USE A WISTLE IN MONDIO \\/


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Training methods aside, he looks like a nice little dog, as in really little, what is he about a fifty pounder?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I knew you were a Sch *** the first ten seconds of that video. LOL I use a whistle for the recall, but you don't have to. You can just scream down the field.

Stacy, your dog would run, and those pics are from your personal collection aren't they ???


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Well if you got your ass up here you'd find out if my dog would run. Just leave the rubber snake outfit at home!


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I knew you were a Sch *** the first ten seconds of that video. LOL I use a whistle for the recall, but you don't have to. You can just scream down the field.
> 
> Stacy, your dog would run, and those pics are from your personal collection aren't they ???


 
Hey Jeff I knew you used a wistle for those GAY oral fixations you have.....
WHO IS THE *** NOW






I WIN BUSTING YOUR BALLS TODAY LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Hey Jeff I knew you used a wistle for those GAY oral fixations you have.....
> WHO IS THE *** NOW
> 
> 
> I WIN BUSTING YOUR BALLS TODAY LOL!!!!


 
 The day is far from over and remember who doesn't sleep.....................\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was you who wanted to know what I blow.

REVERSAL !!!! WINNER AND STILL CHAMPION !!!!!!


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

jeff oehlsen said:


> it was you who wanted to know what i blow.
> 
> Reversal !!!! Winner and still champion !!!!!!


lmfao 
but i knew you blew, so anytime you want to blow any ones slong knock youself out


still winner and champ


damn not only that ,you are easy you fell for it again


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So if you blow a whistle to you, it is automatically in your mind a guys penis ??? 


WHO IS THE *** NOW ???

ONCE AGAIN BY KNOCKOUT ! ! ! THE UNDEFEATED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP !!!!!


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So if you blow a whistle to you, it is automatically in your mind a guys penis ???
> 
> 
> WHO IS THE *** NOW ???
> ...


 
Curious how in the **** would you know Chuck Norris wheres a snake skin condom .Just more proof you win the ***** award

I WIN AGAIN

gotta go


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw the rattles on the side of your mouth. 

BAM STILL THE CHAMP ! ! ! ! ! AND YOU ARE STILL GAY WANTING TO KNOW IF I BLOW.

I can do this all day long.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Hey James, put up or shut up. You have been asked a dozen times to show a video, photo, dog, or anything at all, that you own or have traned. Till now you have offered nothing. Yet even though you have never put yourself or dogs up for critical observation by others you just love to comment on what everyone else is doing wrong. If you were a well known and resepected trainer, maybe you might hold some sway, but as you are a done nothing noone your words count for zip.
> How about you get off your butt and show us some video of your dogs and your decoy work James? I mean, you must be awesome. A guy noone has ever seen anything of, *from a country known to be the backwater of European working dogs, I just cant wait.*
> Either your next post includes a video link or your just gonna get written off again as a yip yapper.


Yes of course unlike Australia which we all know is a world centre for working dogs and you the world expert in dog training. Take a chill pill Chris, this the season to be jolly.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn, beagle is a yip yapper.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I saw the rattles on the side of your mouth.
> 
> BAM STILL THE CHAMP ! ! ! ! ! AND YOU ARE STILL GAY WANTING TO KNOW IF I BLOW.
> 
> I can do this all day long.


 
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5840543/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We need to make more of those movies. Hill, make a movie, so I can make a movie, and Stacy can make a movie and it will be funnier than this.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> We need to make more of those movies. Hill, make a movie, so I can make a movie, and Stacy can make a movie and it will be funnier than this.


Now you are sounding really gay. Yep you met your match And I got you squeeling like a little school girl. 
The way you are sounding now mondio is for **** and Schh rules. 
Winner and undisputed champ.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So now you are telling us you like squeeling little girls. Sounds kinda pedi to me.

PSA will allow that, but Mondio it is a no go.

Champion and undisputed champion !


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

ok jefff you win tonight but i just saw your movie it sucked man u can do better then that..

put something up that is at least funny....and more people should post vids..


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Joby is the real winner here. His first post ever and he has 3000 views and almost 100 replies!:razz:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Last time she will ever thank anyone


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Last time she will ever thank anyone


Yeah no shit! By the way Joby is a man. He was trying to be nice and got slammed, I think he can handle it though, he has a lot of heart.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Yeah no shit! By the way Joby is a man. He was trying to be nice and got slammed, I think he can handle it though, he has a lot of heart.


 
sorry Joby dude!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*YAY for me...*

good thing I suck so bad with dogs and have a lot of free time to post messages...

I'm a winner!!! 

Maybe I'll make myself a nice plaque or trophy....

Joby


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: YAY for me...*



Joby Becker said:


> good thing I suck so bad with dogs and have a lot of free time to post messages...
> 
> I'm a winner!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Joby your dog looks great and if it from mike she will be super... keep up the good work...and glad to see you have the balls to post pics and videos..

just keep your balls away from jeff lmfao


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey there!! I forgot I ever even registered here. lol. Until I was told you posted some good pictures up here. Can you send some preferred pictures my way for the site? Or do you want me to copy them from here? Still no truck but working on my entire situation. Good job with her Joby. Love Mike's program!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Amanda Caldron said:


> Hey there!! I forgot I ever even registered here. lol. Until I was told you posted some good pictures up here. Can you send some preferred pictures my way for the site? Or do you want me to copy them from here? Still no truck but working on my entire situation. Good job with her Joby. Love Mike's program!!


 
Forgot? How could you forget? LOL

This is the only worthwhile forum out there.....even with all the craziness, far less Drama than other boards or forums!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Forgot? How could you forget? LOL
> 
> This is the only worthwhile forum out there.....even with all the craziness, far less Drama than other boards or forums!!


 True....for now, but there are a few people working hard to change that!:grin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> True....for now, but there are a few people working hard to change that!:grin:


 
Yes, I went to Leerburg, PSA, chicagoland, belgians, PDB and SDT and searched a few names.....WOW amazing how many years back people starting running there mouths.....


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I wasn't going to read all the bashing posts but Joby makes some very valid points!!! He has already mentioned that he is just getting into organized sport (this is one big reason why many great handlers and dogs stay out of sport btw) I am a frequent client of his with many dogs and he is always a decoy that I recommend to people for varying reasons. He knows how to read a dog, boost the confidence, focus on grip development, introduce pressure and defense, and he is always willing to work the dog based on the clients own goals and wishes to work the dog. That says alot to me seeing that most decoys are there way or no way. As long as you are a knowledgable person you should be able to point out good work and successfully communicate your goals and wishes on how to work the dog to the decoy. I have worked with him on my french ring stuff as well as other things without him being a certified decoy for the sport, I just told him the exercises we were doing and he successfully made it happen. He may be a backyard PP trainer, but he is a good one who works dogs in the same fashion that high level sport decoys do. The dog he has is a very good dog that we co-own together from a very reputable breeder here in the states. I am sure Joby will do right by her because she is such an intense dog. We have high hopes for her. That was a poor video but he mentioned that long before the critism came in. The most valid point Joby has made is he has prepared and judged many FUN events for dogs and their competitors. Dog sport was originally made for proving the working dog abilities and the handler to have fun and enjoy their dogs potential. His events again are geared toward more the common person who just enjoys having a good time with their dogs and were meant to approach dogs with very little training to very advanced. He is obviously saying that he is creating more of an effort to do right by her. I believe that is more than enough to say. Good job again with her Joby. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Forgot? How could you forget? LOL
> 
> This is the only worthwhile forum out there.....even with all the craziness, far less Drama than other boards or forums!!


I have thought about my own comments as of late...


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I couldn't agree more.
I too have an Arko/Luna bitch from Logan Haus.
She is tough as any male I have ever seen (except Mike's stud dogs Arko and Carlos ; ), and as Joby stated, she trains themselves. 
Logan Haus is the best source for working dogs in the US right now in my opinion!
I am doing Schutzhund with my bitch, and will BH and VPG I/IPO I this coming season.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Amanda Caldron said:


> I wasn't going to read all the bashing posts but Joby makes some very valid points!!! He has already mentioned that he is just getting into organized sport (this is one big reason why many great handlers and dogs stay out of sport btw) I am a frequent client of his with many dogs and he is always a decoy that I recommend to people for varying reasons. He knows how to read a dog, boost the confidence, focus on grip development, introduce pressure and defense, and he is always willing to work the dog based on the clients own goals and wishes to work the dog. That says alot to me seeing that most decoys are there way or no way. As long as you are a knowledgable person you should be able to point out good work and successfully communicate your goals and wishes on how to work the dog to the decoy. I have worked with him on my french ring stuff as well as other things without him being a certified decoy for the sport, I just told him the exercises we were doing and he successfully made it happen. He may be a backyard PP trainer, but he is a good one who works dogs in the same fashion that high level sport decoys do. The dog he has is a very good dog that we co-own together from a very reputable breeder here in the states. I am sure Joby will do right by her because she is such an intense dog. We have high hopes for her. That was a poor video but he mentioned that long before the critism came in. The most valid point Joby has made is he has prepared and judged many FUN events for dogs and their competitors. Dog sport was originally made for proving the working dog abilities and the handler to have fun and enjoy their dogs potential. His events again are geared toward more the common person who just enjoys having a good time with their dogs and were meant to approach dogs with very little training to very advanced. He is obviously saying that he is creating more of an effort to do right by her. I believe that is more than enough to say. Good job again with her Joby. Hope to see you soon.


Didn't realize I was a backyard PP trainer! Dammit....denial is a bitch...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> I too have an Arko/Luna bitch from Logan Haus.
> She is tough as any male I have ever seen (except Mike's stud dogs Arko and Carlos ; ), and as Joby stated, she trains themselves.
> Logan Haus is the best source for working dogs in the US right now in my opinion!
> I am doing Schutzhund with my bitch, and will BH and VPG I/IPO I this coming season.


Thanks Kevin. I just bred an Arko X Luna daughter to the most extreme Arko son we have ever seen so far. This will be a 2-2 line breeding on Arko and a 2-4 lline breeding on Tieka Van Hoek (Tieka is one of the best producers from Van Hoeks lines)


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Thanks Kevin. I just bred an Arko X Luna daughter to the most extreme Arko son we have ever seen so far. This will be a 2-2 line breeding on Arko and a 2-4 lline breeding on Tieka Van Hoek (Tieka is one of the best producers from Van Hoeks lines)


Oh believe you me brother, I saw that and started to drool.


----------

